# Some pics, **Very graphic, do not enter if your not prepared**



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some photo's came across while looking at MFK's POTM thread:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, those are some neat pics!


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I suddenly want to start some kind chant like Tom Green did in the movie "Road Trip" when he was waiting to feed the snake.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there is no way id keep an aligator snapper anywhere in my house, those things have vicious bites even when tiny.... 

what the heck type of snail is that, (or nudibranch or whatever it is.)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Kinda looks like a newt, look closely can see it's back feet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

those are awesome! i love the one with the wolf fish eating the goldfish. lol
and that pea**** bass one is awesome! that must be a huge p-bass. :shock:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

1. How rude

2. That dragon eel is awesome as all he__!

3. I've seen at least half of these pics on other potm on other forums. THe one with the datnoid eating the dischitodus (however the heck you spell it) was submitted on waterwolves once and won.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> those are awesome! i love the one with the wolf fish eating the goldfish. lol
> and that pea**** bass one is awesome! that must be a huge p-bass. :shock:



I was watching a fishing show once where they were fishing for p-bass. It was incredible!! First off it was the first time that I had ever seen one and was blown away at how good lookin they are. Second thing was that the ones that they were catching wieghed in around 26lbs. Third, they were using huge top water lures and when the bass would come up to hit it the water would just explode! Made me want to go fishing really really bad!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

lol, p-bass are awesome. i wouldnt mind having a huge (and i mean HUGE) tank dedicated to a giant one. some of the one's ive seen on other fish forums in people's tanks are incredible. *drools*


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Those pics are sweet!!


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

I love MFK, one of my fav forums, i even have there sticker on my car as they give them away for free, maybe this site should do it as well. Im sure the members would stick them everywhere!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought it was going to be human gore LOL!!!!


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

I like goldfish, but the one where the fish is eating the goldfish is awesome and kind of funny in an evil way.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

WOW, PICTURE 7, IS THAT A PAYARA PAYARA!!!!!!! SWEET I WANT THOSE, I'D NEED A HUGE TANK THOUGH!!!!! wtf is picture 5?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Holy crap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

fishboy said:


> wtf is picture 5?


a dead fish head. lol


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

awsome picks but i wanna put my hand threw the computer and save the fishies.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Oh those poor fishies! ;'[ I agree with Alfa. SAVE THE FISHIES!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

I can't see them anymore.


----------

